# Schraubendreher - Größen



## Kev95 (28. Juli 2011)

*Schraubendreher - Größen*

Hi,
da ich mittlerweile oft am Schrauben bin suche ich ein paar gute Schraubendreher.
Ich verdiene mir damit mein Taschengeld (mit dem Zusammenschrauben und Reparieren von PCs).

Bisher hatte ich immer die Schraubendreher bzw. Schraubenzieher  (was ich eigentlich richtig) von meinem Vater.
Sandvik Belzer mit einem rot-transparenten Griff, die sind mittlerweile aber echt fertig.
Nicht vorne verhunzt, sondern durch Kurzschlüsse am "Stiel" ausgefressen.
Ich mach davon bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild. 

Mein Vater spendiert mir ein paar neue, ich weis aber nicht welche Größen beim PC gängig sind.
Er weis es auch nicht so genau, da er Elektrotechniker und kein Computerfachmann ist.
Ihr wisst doch bestimmt was? Sollte gute Qualität sein und wie die bisherigen 25 Jahre halten.

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schraubendreher - Größen*

Geh doch am besten mal in einen Baumarkt und vergleiche dort. Und achte darauf, dass Du welche mit Magnetspitze nimmst, das erleichtert die Arbeit. Welche Größen da GENAU passen, weiß ich auch gar nicht: ich hab immer Koplettsets gekauft, und die kleinsten und größten passen halt NICHT, da stehen aber halt auch keine Größenangaben drauf  Bei Bits weiß ich, dass zB PH1 passen würde, nicht perfekt, aber gut genug - PH2 zB wäre schon zu dick für die gängigen PC-Schrauben. zB die Schrauben für Festplatten sind glaub ich "M3"


----------



## Kev95 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schraubendreher - Größen*

Naja die Sets im Baumarkt sind eigentlich nicht so mein Ziel. 
Sind die Schrauben für Mainboards und die Slotblenden nicht auch genormt?

*Edit:* In nem Set habe ich dann 25 Schraubenzieher von denen ich nur 3 brauche.
Dann kauf ich mir lieber 3 gute. 

Gruß,
Kev


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schraubendreher - Größen*

Also, ich hab mir immer nur Sets mit maximal 8 Schraubendrehern geholt, und 4-5 davon sind halt dann weder zu klein, noch zu groß - man muss halt nur einmal in en baumarkt und schauen, welche Größe man UNGEFÄHR braucht  ich rede auch weder von 8er-Sets für 5€, noch von 15er-Sets für 100€  

Am besten nimm mal Board-, Gehäuse und Laufwerkschrauben mit und teste es im Baumarkt aus. Das ist echt das sicherste, solang keiner verlässlich sagt "SB1 passt perfekt für Mainboardschrauben" oder so was.


Guck zB mal hier: http://www.amazon.de/Hama-PC-Tool-Kit-Profi-24teiliges-Werkzeug-Set/dp/B00005V39V  bei Produktdetails steht u.a. "Aufsätze PH1 und PH2" => die beiden Größen sind also schonmal passend, so wie ich es auch selber festgestellt hab. PH2 ist dann aber eher für die großen Gehäuseschrauben, wenn ich mir so einen PH2-Bit ansehe.


----------



## Kev95 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schraubendreher - Größen*

Dann gehts morgen auf in den Baumarkt. 
*Danke dir!*

Bei Conrad kann ich dann auch gleich mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schraubendreher - Größen*

Ach ja: ich bevorzuge, neben wie erwähnt "magnetisch", auch Schraubendreher, die am Ende des Griffes noch einen Schaft haben, den man frei drehen kann - also, schwer zu beschreiben, aber: mit dem Zeigefinger der einen Hand drückst Du den Schaft in Richtung Schraube, d.h. Du fixierst damit die Drehachse und übst Druck auf die Schraube aus, und mit der anderen Hand kannst Du dann den Griff inkl. des Schraubendreher-kopfes locker drehen. Das ist, grad wenn es eng ist und vor allem bei kleineren Schrauben, einfacher, als wenn Du aus dem Handgelenk herausmit einer Hand alles machen musst.

Also, zb hier http://www.werkzeughandel-roeder.de/media/images/6442930-2.jpg  das was ich meine: das schwarze Endstück wäre frei beweglich. Im Gegensatz dazu Standard: http://www.elektroradar.de/WebRoot/.../Products/Images/02/1735402/609710_117750.jpg 

Aber nur, falls Du so was findest - das gibt es auch häfiger bei "Feinmechaniker"-Schraubendrehern als bei den größeren.


----------



## Verminaard (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schraubendreher - Größen*

Hatten wir mal vor einiger Zeit dieses Thema.

Ich kann auch hier Schraubendreher von Wera oder Wiha empfehlen.
Ich persoenlich verwende vollisolierte von Wera, nicht magnetisiert.
Falls ich doch unbedingt einen mit einer magnetischen Spitze brauche, habe ich zum Ansetzen auch so einen im Computerwerkzeugkasten.
Cimco kann ich nicht empfehlen. Kommt gegen die oben genannten nicht an.

mfG
V.

P.S. ich habe gelernt das es Schraubendreher heißt, wurde uns in der hoeheren technischen Lehranstalt vom Prof. eingebleut.
Wobei laut Wiki das auch nicht ganz stimmt. Naja ich bleibe bei Dreher, ich drehe Schrauben, egal ob hinein oder hinaus


----------



## Kev95 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schraubendreher - Größen*

Das mit den Feinmechaniker Schraubendrehern ist ja mal lustig.
Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, warum die hinten eine Art drehbaren Kranz haben. 

Jetzt ist mir klar warum, ich halte nachher mal danach Ausschau.
Bezüglich isoliert und magnetisiert:
Meine jetzigen bzw. die meines Vaters sind an der Spitze magnetisiert und am Griff isoliert.
Jedoch ist nicht die ganze "Achse" oder wie man den langen Stab nennt isoliert.
Ohne magnetisierte Spitze arbeite ich ungern...
Isoliert sind ja mittlerweile die meisten, wobei das im PC ja eigentlich egal ist. 

*Edit:* Nach diesem halte ich jetzt mal Ausschau, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob der magnetisiert ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal in P1 und einmal in P2.


----------



## Orka45 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schraubendreher - Größen*

Ich tippe auf Magnetisiert, da die Spitze schwarz ist. Das Deutet meistens darauf hin.


----------



## Ossiracer (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schraubendreher - Größen*

Habe einen Wiha PH1x60, den ich für alle Schraubarbeiten am Computer nutze. Ein PH2 ist schon zu groß.


----------

